# Bug Out Bag, Ditch Kit



## SOS.X

What is the ideal Bug out Bag or Ditch Kit?

The Purpose is to provide you the ability to survive the current situation you find your self facing and travel to or create your own sanctuary until the situation is resolved if it ever is.

I believe the bag should provide you a means to provide for yourself in the following areas, either directly or indirectly.

-Security
-Shelter (Including Clothing)
-Sustenance
-Communication
-Medical/ Health
-Personal Information (Including Financial, Insurance, Personal Records)
-Transportation (Including Land Navigation=On Foot)

This bag should be able to get you through what I believe are the three stages of disaster.
1. Initial Stage-On set of situation providing primary resources
2. Sustained Stage- Duration of situation, using emergency resources, providing means to secure stable sources of resources.
3. Rebuild Stage- Final Stage, rebuilding


Would love to learn what each of you carries in your bags.


----------



## LVmutineer

I too have been thinking of seeing other packing lists. 

The bug out bags are in the cars. They are basic, 24 hour bags. After 24 hours, if I can't get to the 2 week kit, things get uncomfortable.
they are black heavy nylon with water resistant spray on the inside. they are about the size of a mummy bag stuff sack. inside that is a kitchen plastic bag to keep the contents dry and the other 1.2 billion uses for a plastic bag. Inside that is a mesh bag that can be pulled out so you can quickly and easily see-then get your hands on the item you want. The mesh bag contains 4 space blankets. 2 enamel metal cups, chemical solid fuel stove, 4 emergency ponchos 15x15 clear tarp. approx 100'x1/8" nylon chord (black) 6"x6" mini frisbe, a coffee can wrapped in 100' of duct tape containing: gauze pads, alcohol pads, band aids, gauze roll, multi-tool, 50 strike anywhere matches, carpenters pencil 3x5 spiral top note pad, small folding knife, packet of sun block, ball compass, 4 gallons worth of 2 part water purification tablets. (I think there's more but I'm not looking at the thing) Also in the mesh bag there is a larger clear can that contains 2 coast guard ration packs (2. 2500 cal bars I think) 4 hot coco packs, 4 instant oatmeal packs, deck of cards.

Might not be obvious; but you cook in the cups and share. The food is designed to provide comfort and keep hunger pains away, not provide balanced nutrition. The kit is limited by space, and is designed to make do for 24 hours. it has to share the "trunk" of my Wrangler with a 4 gallon water container. Also in the "trunk" is a recreation atlas of Nevada, it shows roads AND 4x4 trails AND topography.

Also I purchased a thermo-Lite 2 bivvy. It is about 9"x4" rolled. it was about I can't remember, 13$ or $20. it claims to hold 80% body heat and has a drawstring hood. I'm planning on swapping out the space blankets as money allows, but I've never used it. I was going to experiment on layering it in a 30º sleeping bag. it would give my 2week kit more cold tolerance with little space and weight. Any one used one of these? Also I'm considering a slingshot. I think it would be fun to learn, silent, safer to leave in the trunk than a gun (considering the car theft numbers) and if you've ever been to Southern Nevada, you know, plentiful readily available ammo literally everywhere!

OK so they're nt Bug out bags in the sense that you listed SOS.X, but I just realized that, and I already typed all the above crap, so I'm posting it anyway 

The bug out bags are at the moment just the camping gear and 2 weeks of food, but keep in mind, i just started, and started composting for my first spring plant, so there is nothing to sustain in that gear set yet. 

what is different is the 200' of 1/2" rope, body belt & belay device that is panic proof and that my kids can operate- in a seismic area, the world ain't flat.


----------



## Jerry D Young

My version of the BOB/72 hour kit

Designed to get to help, or sustain me till help arrives based on 3-day time limit. Three days is kinda iffy now in some scenarios. Mostly I would need to add additional food (MRE's/Camper’s MH meals) and another water bladder to extend the time. This can be the base of further extended kits by adding items to the core group. I can’t carry much weight on my back, thus the game cart, which will allow me to add items if the situation calls for it. The item count is a little high, but most of the items are small and lightweight. Doesn’t weigh as much as you might think. <100# even with the game cart.

72 hour Bug-in/Bug-out Kit

Cabela’s game cart
Kifaru Marauder back pack
waterproof gear bag to carry water sensitive items
walking stick or hiking staff
sunglasses w/neck lanyard
2 bandanas
SAS survival manual
Glock 21SF
4 spare magazines in pouches
Cold Steel ODA field knife & sheath
Cold Steel Rifleman’s tomahawk
Leatherman Surge
Wenger Survivor Swiss Army knife
small roll brass wire
small roll Gorilla duct tape
package medium large reusable zip ties
dozen nails/spikes
compass and local area map
Yaesu VR-500 multi-band radio w/extra batteries
whistle on neck lanyard
signal mirror
Garraty LED windup flashlight
Mini spray can of bright paint
Brunton butane lighter
lifeboat matches and tinder
Blast Match and tinder
piece of heavy plastic
2 GI ponchos w/1 liner
100 feet 550 cord
eight tent stakes
insect repellent
sun block
light sticks
candle lantern & candles
package of Katadyn Micro-Pur MP-1 purification tablets
Katadyn Hiker Pro water filter
hydration bladder
can/bottle opener
Tommy cooker & Trioxane fuel
GI stainless steel folding handle cup (for heating water)
German GI nesting eating utensils
large piece heavy duty foil
coffee/tea/hot chocolate/hot cider packets
12 Millennium ration bars
1 ½ pounds jerky
3 pounds gorp

spare keys
spare medications
spare glasses
packet of important papers
family photo marked w/names & relationships
health, illness, & medical information
phone list/contact list/rendezvous map & plan sheet
prescriptions
medical group card
Social Security card
driver's license
check book
credit card
plenty of cash
coins (for pay phones & vending machines)
personal ditty kit
change of underwear
2 changes heavy socks
spare shoe/boot laces
diary/journal w/pen
personal hygiene ditty
Camper’s toilet paper rolls
Camper’s soap
pack towel

first-aid kit
zip-lock bag
trauma bandage
space blanket
mini-manual
fever thermometers (oral and/or forehead strip)
adhesive tape
alcohol wipes
aluminum foil (for sucking chest wounds)
triangle bandage
Ace Bandage
Band-aids (strips, finger tip, knuckle, butterfly strips, pads, eye)
gauze bandage rolls
sterile gauze pads
toothache ointment
ammonia capsules
first-aid ointment (Betadine or Triple Antibiotic ointment or similar)
petroleum jelly

(The following medications in single dose units/small quantity packaging)

electrolyte drink mix
Excedrin
Chloraseptic throat lozenges/cough drops
Day Quill caps
Night Quill caps
Alka Seltzer
Anti-diarrhea (Pepto-Bismol tablets)
Laxative (Dulcolax, Theralax, Bon-O-Lax)
Equate Larotadine allergy medication



Kept with backpack in their own ditty bags, donned as situation requires, put on the game cart, or leave behind

insulated underwear
ski mask
heavy boot socks
Carhartt arctic bibs
Carhartt arctic parka with hood
Neos insulated overboots or LaCrosse arctic paks
Wells Lamont insulated gloves
2 bandannas

light coveralls
hiking shoes
baseball cap or hat
2 bandannas

Tyvek hooded/booted overall
P-100 filter & safety goggles (or MSA Millennium CBRN respirator w/3 spare filters)
Nitrile gloves
Rubber garden boots
Roll duct tape


My concept of 'ditch bags' are the equipment and supplies carried aboard a boat or ship for use if you have to abandon the ship.

Ditch Bags

Required bag:
Immersion suit w/attached whistle, beacon, knife, 3-day standard survival kit, first-aid kit, water bottle, flares, smoke can, water dye can, and dry bag with personal items. (Knife, handgun, magazines, Swiss Army knife, multi-tool, flashlight, Blast-Match, Wet-fire tinder)

Desert & Tropical climates bag
pith helmet/very large brim hat w/removable neck cover flaps
anti-glare eye smudge
sun-glare blindness eye drops
Body Glove photo chromatic safety sunglasses
Wiley-X Nerve or Spear goggles
lightweight nylon/leather desert boots
lightweight nylon/leather ventilated jungle boots
2 sets of light-weight khaki pants & shirt
light jacket or sweater
12 pairs socks
6 bandanas
hammock w/mosquito bar
mosquito head net/extra mosquito bar
foot powder
sunscreen lotion
rehydration drink/drink mix
2 2-quart canteens w/pouches & shoulder straps
water purification tablets
canvas water cooling bag
insect repellent
salt packets (for leech removal)
antiseptic wipes (to clean all minor scratches, etc)

Temperate climate bag
insect repellent
wide brim hat w/chin strap
Body Glove photo chromatic safety sunglasses
2 sets medium weight khaki pants & shirt
6 bandannas
6 pair lightweight liner socks
6 pair medium weight boot socks
6 pair undershorts
6 undershirts
leather belt 
suspenders
light jacket/sweater
GI poncho w/Ranger Rick liner
Outback Drover's coat w/liner heavy coat
clothing sewing/repair kit
Red Wing leather work boots
light leather gloves
camp mocassins
athletic shoes
Kifaru Regulator mid-weight sleeping bag system
Kifaru Para-Hootch shelter w/poles, rope, & stakes
Therm-a-rest Prolight 4 large insulated sleep pad 

Arctic climate bag
ski mask/insulated face mask
breath warmer mask
wool neck scarf
anti-glare eye smudge
Body Glove photo chromatic safety sunglasses
sun-glare blindness eye drops
sunscreen lotion
high protein/high energy bars/foods
woman's urine diverter
weapons dry lubricant
avalanche survival airbag
30' fluorescent orange trailing rope (avalanche burial locator)
pair of ice escape picks
collapsible avalanche probe
compact snow shovel
Lithium batteries for all battery equipment
NEOS insulated over boot
set of wool or pile pants & shirt
2 sets light insulated underwear
6 pairs heavy wool boot socks
2 pairs medium gloves
1 pair heavy gloves/mittens
Complete Kifaru 24/7 Pack-Lock arctic winter clothing system
Complete Kifaru Regulator arctic sleeping bag system
Kifaru Para-Hootch shelter w/poles, rope, & stakes
Therm-a-rest Prolight 4 large insulated sleep pad


----------



## Kriket

I have those three stages broken up into 3 bags, the bug out bag, that is your stage one - get out. The hunker down bag, which is stage two, stay alive on your own and then if you move into stage three you need to start putting down roots, like gardening and hunting. If you are displaced. If I am at home for stage three things are 'easier' as everything is in place.


----------



## bunkerbob

Kriket said:


> I have those three stages broken up into 3 bags, the bug out bag, that is your stage one - get out. The hunker down bag, which is stage two, stay alive on your own and then if you move into stage three you need to start putting down roots, like gardening and hunting. If you are displaced. If I am at home for stage three things are 'easier' as everything is in place.


Kriket, are you a new member, introduce yourself on the introduction forum. If so WELCOME from a long time preparer. Look forward to your further replies and posts.:wave:


----------



## Turtle

Wow. Seeing Jerry D. Young's list . . . I've gone from feeling pretty good about my bag to terribly under-prepared!


----------



## Expeditioner

Turtle said:


> Wow. Seeing Jerry D. Young's list . . . I've gone from feeling pretty good about my bag to terribly under-prepared!


He left off pack mule of the list...........


----------



## Seneschal

Does anybody carry with them a "portable" BOB? Of sorts, I mean. I've heard about people who always carry something of the sort on a lanyard necklace or in their purse/pocket/etc. Just in case something happens when you're away from car/home.

Usually it includes things like a reflective surface for a signal mirror, string and/or some tape, a pocket knife, emergency whistle, etc. Anyone do that or have any ideas for that?


----------



## Jerry D Young

Don't feel bad about having everything in the BOB or Ditch bags. I don't. They are more a quide for as many possibilities as possible. Not all the items are useful for every event.

I do have the next best thing to a pack mule for my BOB. A game cart. I have a bad back, among several other physical ailments and can only carry ten to fifteen pounds. With the game cart I can easily carry over a hundred pounds on any ground you can walk on, and if I take it real easy, on good ground, up to three hundred.


----------



## Scavengerhill

if you have a weapon you're comfortable with and a good coat as well as boots you can get petty far. familiarity with the land helps, as far as edible and medicinal plants. I'm an herbalist in training and spend most of my time wandering around in the woods with the dogs. Magnesium fire starters! the rod with attached bit of metal is the cheapest one I believe- and incredibly effective. Know how to use one.


----------



## WiseTioga

I've noticed that almost everyone in almost all of the survival/prepping forums/web-sites have their own name for their kits "Bug-Out Bag", "G.O.O.D. (Get Out Of Dodge) Bag" "Personal Survival Kit", Relocation Kit", Etc., Etc. I've also noted that their bags contain a very wide range of items. A few (well actually more than a few but not all) items that match every one else and a lot of items that don't match up. This can of course be because everyone does not live in the same local, have the same problems to deal with, etc., etc. My personal feeling about this subject is that we all need to do a better job of thinking this through and plan more carefully. My personal take on the subject is that whatever you call your bag, it should be designed to support you (and you alone as everyone in your family/survival group should have their own personal bag) for a period of up to 168 Hr's. (seven [7] days or one [1] week) The old 72-Hr. Bag just does not cut it in my estimation. The big difference that I see between 72 and 168 Hr's. is the additional food and water. You can't carry a weeks worth of water so you'll have to plan on getting additional water as you travel and pureifying it as you go. A weeks worth of food is not a real problem with all of the freeze-dried, MRE's, Etc. that are available. I call my kit a PSRK (Personal Survival and Relocation Kit) and see it as getting me from where-ever I am when TSHTF to my home or to my Survival Refuge/Retreat. That means that I must always have it with me. "The Best Kit In The World Is NO Good If It Is NOT Immediately Available To You". I break my kit into Three [3] components. PSK-1 (MUST have items - always have it on my person - NO exceptions), PSK-2 (not MUST have but really want to have items - not always on my person but always fairly close at hand at all times), PSK-3 Support & back-up items (take with me if at all possible but can survive without if absolutly necessary) As close to hand as is possible. Is this the perfect way of dealing with this matter? Works for me in my situation. YMMV. Will talk about whats in the various kits another time.

Live Long, Prosper, Be Well, Be Happy
W.T.


----------



## SOS.X

Great,
Keep the ideas flowing ladies and gents, I do have a small BOB, but I am working on a more advance and prepared one, besides the items what do you carry them in...?


----------

